# Need Advice??



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think this is my first thread in audio....well this is my situation:
I have to decide over two diff. deals.

I can get Two AudioBahn 12s-I dont know the exact model--but its the new chrome/flame design in a box..

or

2 Hollywood Excursion 12s with a 700 watt Punch amp in a box..

Either one for $300. My first reaction is ofcourse the Hollywood/Punch deal but Im also thinking of show and theirs nothing like those chrome Audiobahn Magnets shining in your trunk.....

WHATDOUGUYZTHINK??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly, neither one would be my first choice, but the Audiobahn setup is going to sound better on a high-quality amp than the Hollywood/Punch stuff.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'd go with the audiobahn


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

audiobahnn......


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Does the Audio bahn setup come with an amp? You didnt say anything about that, unless the 700 watt amp aplies to the AB setup too. Id save up for some better stuff though.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn Im no audio expert but I know that Excursion and AudioBahn speakers are highly regarded around here at least....You guys make it sound like crap---I mean is their something I dont know about these brands....

Psch-- its $300 for the Audiobahn alone with no amp...and then $300 for the Excursion/Punch...


My first set-up was simple and crappy--2 Pioneer 12s and then Kicker 12s and Punch amp which was a whole lot Better. But I was looking forward to either one of these new options...^^^^


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

So, youre gonna get two 12" Audiobahns for 300? If I were you, I would get two Shivas from Adire Audio for $130 each (I think) or two 15" Adire Audio Tempests for 150 Each. And then get a good amp. Those would pound a lot more than either setup you mentioned. But youre looking for a nice looking system, so I guess Audiobahn would be the way to go for you, since these are plain looking.

http://www.adireaudio.com/mobile_audio/drivers/drivers.htm


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ive never even heard of Adire--Oh and remember its the two Hollywoods and Punch amp for $300.....


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

go with the audio's.... you are looking for the show aspect and the audiobahns cant be beat when it comes to that.... and they arent all that bad. they are descent sounding speakers. if your not looking for super high SQL then dont worry about it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *....You guys make it sound like crap---I mean is their something I dont know about these brands....*


It's not that Audiobahn is crap, it's just that there's better choices out there. Of course, this is coming from a guy that's into SQ, not SPL, so take it for what its worth.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i saw if you want SQ u can never go wrong with Alpine. but the do not make a big sub amp this year. You would have to get a (2) SWR1241d and (2) MRDM500 to get a lot of bass but yet again it does cost more thats why i got mtx amps


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

oh by the way psch91 when are u going to clean up that amp and sub install??


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*subs*

I've heard both the audiobahn and hollywood subs, they both had that onenote wonder sound. Basicaly they had only one tone and no musicality to them. I didn't like them at all. You cany buy something by Kicker or Eclipse for about the same amount.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

ccroaddog, heh, I didnt think anyone would remember my install. I put the amp into a little box that I made and it now sits on the left side of the trunk, but you cant see the amp. This way you dont see the cables and I get more trunk space because the amp is not in the way. I still have to carpet the box, but it looks rough. Im thinking about making a fiberglass enclosure, but I wouldnt be sure how to mount the amp so that I could still have access to it if a fuse breaks or something. And im still thinking about getting a second 15, but I sort of need the trunk space for school, so I dont know for sure yet.

Ill have pics asap.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

thats real good that u cleaned it up Psch91 i hate to see nissan boys looking sloopy like some honda boys... im going to flush mount my mtx amps to the bass board where my spare is then make a black vinel board to hide all wires and only show off the black and chrome beauties. hear is my system 



http://www.alpine1.com/html/D2_n_1_n_n.html
http://mtx.com/caraudio/products/amplifiers/t6304_400.cfm
http://mtx.com/caraudio/products/amplifiers/t81000d_400.cfm
(thats 0 gauge direct plug in)
2 of these 
http://www.polkaudio.com/car/product.php?name=mm12
and these in front and back
http://www.polkaudio.com/car/product.php?name=mm6
and 36 square ft of dynamat 
and 1200 dollars of monster cable retail


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

DAMN! Thats nice. 0 gauge direct plug in!? Thats whack! And about the dynamat, how much of the car did that cover, only your trunk? Im Thinking of getting 36^2 of fatmat for my trunk.

And I def. want to see a pic of your car once your done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

audiobahns but if you have more money than that then go and get some 12in jl w6's man, everyone thinks they are crappy but pretty good for being manufactured, i had my 12in jl w6's when they were hand made and by god they were good for pounding, the new ones pound ok I guess, if you are looking to compete and money is no object then go and get the 9000 series and above digital designs 12in and throw a whole bunch of amps on it and it still would want more power. well gots to go peace


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey thanks for all the advice guys....I went to a show with the guy with the Hollywood set up and he used the same speakers and Punch amp...as well as another amp for his mids and highs (I think JL) and he hit 150 so I know its not a bad set up...

BUt Im still leaning towards the AUdiobahn since I can probably get the same quality along with a better look....Plus I dont really like the fact that he was pounding the Hollywoods in a sound off..

I rather get some speakers that havent been too abused....


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *DAMN! Thats nice. 0 gauge direct plug in!? Thats whack! And about the dynamat, how much of the car did that cover, only your trunk? Im Thinking of getting 36^2 of fatmat for my trunk.
> 
> And I def. want to see a pic of your car once your done. *


i think that 36 sq ft should cover most of my car if not i will just order more. Cause i just know im going to make sure that i cant see anything factory i want nothing but silver xtreme through out the whole car


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Hey thanks for all the advice guys....I went to a show with the guy with the Hollywood set up and he used the same speakers and Punch amp...as well as another amp for his mids and highs (I think JL) and he hit 150 so I know its not a bad set up...
> 
> I rather get some speakers that havent been too abused.... *


I would really consider doing more research. After the CES show they will be doing lots of blowouts, so I would just hang tight.

As for 150 db, I have hit 140 db in outlaw with 2 8" woofers with 75 whats each. Without knowing what kind of class he was running and where they put the microphone, that number doesn't mean much. 

I'm willing to bet you can get better stuff for similar money.

Juan


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont think 36 will cover your whole car.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I dont think 36 will cover your whole car. *


I think he said trunk. If its the whole car, it won't cut it either. Heck, I have that much in my two front doors.

Juan


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

if i said whole car that was my mistake i think about 20 will do the trunk ok i just wanted to start getting the car covered before i startd running the wire and every think.... would 72 cover the whole car????????


----------

